# What color would our mule be called?



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I had someone ask what color our mule is. I'm not sure what you would call it. A dun Grulla? Dun buckskin?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Look at that leg barring, too cool! Just to look at him/her right in this moment I'd say a buckskin dun but that can change when it sheds its foal coat.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know about colour (I should think JCnGrace knows) but that is just the best little mule!! What are your plans for him?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm absolutely in love!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

What color are the parents?
It's hard to say until the baby sheds a time or two as foal sheds can range from obvious to extremely deceiving. I would say there's little doubt that he's carrying dun, but as to his base color (either black or black+agouti) that will determine whether he is just a bay dun or a grulla


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

usandpets said:


> I had someone ask what color our mule is. I'm not sure what you would call it. A dun Grulla? Dun buckskin?


I call that color 'adorable'. :happydance:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. We have no info on the father but his mother is a bay dun. I'm not sure when I took that pic but I'll try to get a current one. He's starting to get the olive color of a Grulla.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Foal sheds are very dark, I would guess buckskin, but due to the lighting could maybe see grulla too.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Going based on nothing but science here... I think this colour is the rare and much desired "cute".


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've had many say that his stripes come from a zebra but there wasn't any zebras there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a pic from today. Not a great shot because he wouldn't stand still. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's hard to see but in person, his neck is getting the grayish green like a Grulla color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a grulla then. Grulla's are black based
His nose is far too brown to be true black, therefor I would say bay/brown dun


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Can I steal him? Haha just when I need a cuteness fix lol


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

He may be cute but he definitely has the stubbornness of a mule when he doesn't want to do what you want him to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Brownskin (brown+dun) going off his face. The rest of his coat is ratty looking (baby shed) and I don't think fair to judge color off of. He's really lighter than I'd expect, esp with the dark points. Love how his zebra stripes are staying so so strong!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

How old and how tall is he now?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't measured his height yet. He's taller than a filly that is 4 months older than him. He turns 1 Aug 27th. He is big already and probably will be quite tall once finished growing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Brownskin (brown+dun) going off his face. The rest of his coat is ratty looking (baby shed) and I don't think fair to judge color off of. He's really lighter than I'd expect, esp with the dark points. Love how his zebra stripes are staying so so strong!


Brownskin is brown + cream, not dun. Brown dun is the name for brown + dun - like bay dun for bay + dun. 

Personally, I see donkey dun, which is different to horse dun. The horse dun may still be there, but the donkey dun is causing the over the top markings you can see.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> Brownskin is brown + cream, not dun. Brown dun is the name for brown + dun - like bay dun for bay + dun.
> 
> Personally, I see donkey dun, which is different to horse dun. The horse dun may still be there, but the donkey dun is causing the over the top markings you can see.


Completely agree with this... Not sure why I wrote what I did, I do completely know the difference 

Agree with "donkey dun" but wouldn't the mule still be called "brown dun"?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I measured him today. He is just over 13 hands. Estimating his full height with the coronary band to knee technique, he should end up at 16 hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is to cute ! He will be stunning when he is full grown. Congrats on such a pretty mule.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. It is one of the positive outcomes from the Bill Kiefer rescue. So many horses and foals had to die because him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

?? what is the Bill Keifer rescue ?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Kiefer pleads guilty in horse abuse case

Judge sentences William Kiefer to six months in horse abuse cases


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And he just violated his probation by buying another horse. That horses, last I heard, was unaccounted for and the authorities do not know where it is. 

Kiefer arrested on probation violation


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

.

He's a baby so was mom a rescue? Or was he just lucky to be picked up before he went downhill.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Eva, Rocco's mom, was a rescue from there. We didn't know she was pregnant at first. Rocco was born in our care about 1/2 year after the horses were rescued. 

Many of the foals born after the rescue didn't make it due to lacking food for the mares and low nutrition during pregnancy.

When we realized that Eva was pregnant, we were worried about her having him before spring came and if he would even be developed enough to survive. Luckily for Rocco, she wasn't bred until later in the year so he had enough time to develop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks great  Glad things worked out well.


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

A zonkey colour lol


----------

